# Hoping for paint colour suggestions



## elpiac (Jan 21, 2013)

Just looking for suggestions on a wall colour that would match the new bedspread I just purchased? (I find the wall colour in the picture is nice, but not quite what I am looking for)
Not sure what would look best though, but I know I want something warm, homey and gender neutral!
Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck, what may look good to you may not look good to someone else.
Try going on some of the major paint companys web site. A few have a feature where you can take a picture of anything you want and change the colors on screen.
PS I love the look of what you have now, but ha what do I know I'm just a guy.
Any guy I know could care less as long as your happy.


----------



## CreatvlySouthrn (Jan 23, 2013)

*Color Palette*

The gray and black is really more of a cool color so it may be difficult to create a warm color palette. However, you could try using something like this:

http://media-cache-lt0.pinterest.com/upload/119134352614526351_3xbby16K_c.jpg

or you could go with orange and gray like is seen here:










To warm up the black and gray, you will need to add a warmer and brighter color like gold or yellow tones. You could also use purple or red, but the purple wouldn't be very gender neutral.


----------



## AppealingSpaces (Feb 2, 2013)

The bedspread in the picture looks more gray, black and white? If there is more gray than white, I would do a warm cream color that is slightly taupe. It will warm up the walls and contrast with the black. If its more white, I would go with a dark gray that is more blue tones. You don't want it to be too red or green in the grays.


----------

